# issue with an analog loco on DCC



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Today I tried running one of my analog locos (an Atlas classic series RS 1) with my decoder equiped locos (N scale). As soon as the first set of wheels touched the tracks, my Digitrax Super Chief indicated a short. I tried an identical Atlas RS 1 without issue. The suspect RS 1 runs fine on a DC track. Popped the shell off and could find nothing wrong without dismantling the whole chasis. Anyone have any ideas to point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It looks like it is pulling too much power.The only way to know would be to run it on a piece of track through an ammeter and compare with the other one.It may have a faulty motor,even if it does move on DC.

If very little difference,it may just be a little stiff (is it a new one?) so have it running on DC for a while in both directions and at different speeds.It should loosen up.

By the way,it's always good practice to "break in" a loco on DC before installing a decoder.I've been caught once and now do it all the time.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Was forgetting...even if Digitrax says you can do it (on 00),running a DC powered loco on DCC isn't a healthy procedure.Opinions differ I know but many experienced modelers will tell you they don't recommend it.One thing I know for sure,don't leave it on the track when it's not moving.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have seen the lamps cause those kind of problems, or it has a capacitor on the motor???
Or as Jake stated it's just pulling to many amps.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Jake and Sean,

Neither of the RS 1s are decoder equiped. The offending one has about 4-5 hours of runtime on it, forwards and backwards, from crawling to 50%. The other one has maybe 2-3 hrs runtime on it, same procedure. Sean, I had thought about the light boards, even though they both come on and seem to operate OK. I will pull the light boards one at a time tomorrow when I get home. They are both old stock classic series Atlas engines, would'nt they both have a capacitor on the motor? On the DC track, they both start and run at the same settings. Thanks for the help!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Put decoders in them that will cure the problem!
I would say that anything is possible with older engines.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sean,

Decoders are on my list! Next month is my birthday!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

John, 
Get a hold of me and I'll hook you up on any hard wired decoders you might need!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Will do Sean!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sean,

You the man!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Popped the first light board out (long nose end) and poof! Problem gone! Popped the other one out, lubed the worm gears and she's good as new! (Minus a headlight of course)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You might get lucky and TCS might have a decoder board that will slip right into where the light boards went and make your DCC change over a snap, something to look into!
If not throw the light boards all 4 in an envelope and send them to me and I'll do a isolation and LED addition for for your DCC conversion.:thumbsup:


----------

